# Tort Surgery



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tort, glad you surgery went well. Go to sleep early and tomorrow your eye will geel great. Contrats on your new eyes.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I was going to post in the other thread but didn't want to hijack it LOL we never do that to each other down here LOL

Heal up, you got a world to see


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Guys... I'm sure all is well...but I'm not hollering "WOW !!!!" like they said I would. LOL...Thangs are a little fuzzy, but looking forward to improvement in the AM....

Whew !!!!...Man, that was a TRIP...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Hope you are properly de-fuzzed by tomorrow!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear the surgery went well Jim.

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Glad for you Jim. Hoping this morning the ---- WOW --- comes out.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Test your eyes this morning*

How's the peepers this morning. :spineyes:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> How's the peepers this morning. :spineyes:


-----------

Very funny, TT.....:spineyes: Just got back from doc for follow up and all is well..

Now....let's get back to the wood-turnin' stuff...:dance:


----------

